# Driving my US car in Europe



## move.over (Oct 1, 2005)

cobmw said:


> What is European Breakdown Cover? (mentioned on move.over's link). Do they mean money or something else?
> 
> .


Similair to RoadSide Assistance or AAA. Also make sure you remove your radar dector if you have one, illegal in all of Europe.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

move.over said:


> Similair to RoadSide Assistance or AAA. Also make sure you remove your radar dector if you have one, illegal in all of Europe.


In Germany you can call the BMW Service Mobil for free. At leat during the warranty time.










Phone Nr in Germany: 0180-234 3 234


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

NateXTR said:


> God bless you man! You are now my hero. :thumbup:


I second that!

Any any more details on the shipping cost? 1200 - $2000 sounds ballpark - just looking for details...


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, just found this link. Looks like $800 shipping + travel to the ports on both continents.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?sec=travel&res=9B02EEDC153DF932A15755C0A96E958260

Shoot, for that kind of $$$ I would take an M5 over too. If you got the cash for air freight - more power to ya!


----------



## JasonCSU (Mar 19, 2008)

cobmw said:


> Appreciate the ideas about alternatives. It is true that having the M5 is a big attraction for us. The car is an awesome performer on the autobahn and the 'ring'. We will be driving from London to Rome to Barcelona to Nurburg to Munich. And we enjoy every minute in the car so much so that we fight over who gets to drive. Nothing quite like looking in the rear mirror at 120mph, seeing a big black Mercedes approaching, then pushing the "M" button (for getting 507 hp) and leaving everything behind. Yes, childish for sure, but what a blast. We actually bought luggage specifically to fit into every nook and cranny of the trunk of the 5 series.


I just noticed your username and that you're located in Colorado. Any relation to Co's BMW dealership in Fort Collins/Loveland?


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

You know, I'm happy to see that we've members who can afford to do such a crazy thing as to air ship their car to Europe for a vacation.

Because when our economy collapses to a dystopian barter and I'm down by the landfill fighting my fellow ex-middle class citizens for a pack of last week's HoHos that is to be my family's dinner, I want to be able to stand back, survey the landscape, kick a former software engineer in the teeth and say, "You know, once upon a time, a guy I knew online paid what today would be the cost of a musty bagel (but back then was a lot of money) to air freight his car to Europe just for leisure." And then I'd get some satisfaction out of watching the stupefied jackals struggling to comprehend such a thing.

I guess what I'm trying to say is -- good job, mate. Enjoy driving your M5 the way it was meant to be driven!


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

coontie said:


> You know, I'm happy to see that we've members who can afford to do such a crazy thing as to air ship their car to Europe for a vacation.
> 
> Because when our economy collapses to a dystopian barter and I'm down by the landfill fighting my fellow ex-middle class citizens for a pack of last week's HoHos that is to be my family's dinner, I want to be able to stand back, survey the landscape, kick a former software engineer in the teeth and say, "You know, once upon a time, a guy I knew online paid what today would be the cost of a musty bagel (but back then was a lot of money) to air freight his car to Europe just for leisure." And then I'd get some satisfaction out of watching the stupefied jackals struggling to comprehend such a thing.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is -- good job, mate. Enjoy driving your M5 the way it was meant to be driven!


good thing HoHos don't go stale...


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

cobmw said:


> Appreciate the ideas about alternatives. It is true that having the M5 is a big attraction for us. The car is an awesome performer on the autobahn and the 'ring'. We will be driving from London to Rome to Barcelona to Nurburg to Munich. And we enjoy every minute in the car so much so that we fight over who gets to drive. Nothing quite like looking in the rear mirror at 120mph, seeing a big black Mercedes approaching, then pushing the "M" button (for getting 507 hp) and leaving everything behind. Yes, childish for sure, but what a blast. We actually bought luggage specifically to fit into every nook and cranny of the trunk of the 5 series.


Man that sounds like a blast. If you got the cash then enjoy it however you can. I work in a Hospital and see how short life can be. My perspective at life has changed a bit since working in Hospitals. Too bad I can't do the same as you and had to settle for a 528i instead of an M5 and only 9days in Europe. I still thank god for my health, family, and what I have. :thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahhhh, crap...! Coontie just made my day. Brilliant!


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

NateXTR said:


> good thing HoHos don't go stale...


They don't?

Are you serious or just joking?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

coontie said:


> They don't?
> 
> Are you serious or just joking?


With all the preservatives they contain a good argument can be made that they can't go stale because they already are stale.:dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

coontie said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is -- good job, mate. Enjoy driving your M5 the way it was meant to be driven!


Hey, if I had money to burn, I'd do the same thing. Personally, I see spending $12k to airship a car to Europe as more rational than spending the same amount of money on a watch or two (see OT for the watch threads.)


----------



## einauslander (Aug 29, 2007)

coontie said:


> You know, I'm happy to see that we've members who can afford to do such a crazy thing as to air ship their car to Europe for a vacation.


Finally a topic where I can draw from a past experience and provide some information.

It is not too expensive and not too crazy to ship your car to Germany.

When I was younger, single (and crazy?) I used to buy a JahresKarte (Annual Pass) at the 'Ring and drive there everytime I could go there between business trips.

I shipped a car and had it parked at the 'Ring for a long time.

- Shipping with Insurance was approximately $700. Cheap as the ships go back empty to Europe.
- I bought insurance from ADAC for just the monthts I was in Germany (about 100Euros per month)
- I paid just 50Euros per month to park my car in Adenau (a town inside the 'Ring). This was much cheaper than the $250 per month I pay in NY (I was actually saving money)
- Shipping it back to the US was more money $1200 or so.

See an email I wrote to an enquiry in 2004 (Not sure if any rules have changed)

Procedure to ship a car.
1. Find a shipping company that does this on a regular basis. I used E. H. Harms in Newark, NJ

E. H. Harms
1201 Corbin St.
Elizabeth, NJ 07201
1-800-647-3619
http://www.ehharms.com/

Ship on a RO-RO ship (roll on, roll off) which is basically a giant floating parking lot. They drive your car onto the ship and tie it down. All major car companies (including BMW)) use RO-RO to ship their cars.
You can use a container to ship your car as well. A container shipment can cost as much as $2,500 and a logistical pain as you must take responsibility to load the car and pack the container safely. I didn't think it was a good idea for myself.

2. Next, get a reservation on a boat with E. H. Harms. On the designated day, empty your car completely except for 1/3 tank of gas. Drive to E. H. Harms to pay the shipping fee ($630 in 2003 to ship from Newark to Bremerhaven) + optional marine insurance ($90). Get the dock pass and take your car to the docks (about 3 miles from the E. H. Harms office).

3. Drop off the car at the docks and get your paperwork stamped. Good idea take some pics, just in case there is any damage during shipping that need to be verified.

4. Don't forget to remove the license plates and car registration papers from the car.

5. Take a taxi to the customs office (about 2 miles). Get the customs officer to stamp your Title and process your export form. If you time it right, you can take the 4pm US Customs bus to Newark train station.

6. Find an oval "USA" sticker for your car.
http://www.americaondisplay.com/shopping/510-2310.htm 
This sticker must be affixed on the back of you car - it is required as per EU laws. 
In your spare time, track your car's shipment at http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/Toolbox/Appl/CargoTracking/index.jsp

7. Fly to Germany and don't forget to take your car Title, registration papers and license plates. Go to any ADAC office in Germany (ADAC is the US equivalent of AAA) and request tourist car insurance. You can buy it in monthly increments for a 100 Euros a month.

8. Take a train to the destination city - I shipped car to Bremerhaven.
Taxi: 10mins from Train Station to EH Harms docks in Bermerhaven

E. H. Harms GMBH
Franzuistrasse 70A
49-471-48295205 or 176
Bremerhaven 27568 Germany

9. Check your car and look for any damage. Affix your license plates, yes you can drive on US license plates in Europe. Confirm you have the registration and ADAC insurance papers etc. Put the oval "USA" sticker on the back glass or trunk of your car.

10. Drive out to the customs house. Don't forget to do this - there is no checkpoint etc to stop you. You must pull into the customs house after you leave the E. H. Harms facility and fill the customs paperwork.

11. Find the nearest gas station and spend a fortune filling up.

12. Find the nearest autobahn and put the pedal-to-the-metal!

Note: When returning the car back to the States:
(I think you can drive for one year on US plates, then you need to register with the German TUV and get German plates.)

CHECK BEFORE SHIPPING BACK TO THE US!!!
On the way back to the states you will need your gas tank tested prior to shipping to assure the US EPA that no leaded gas has been used. 
Be sure to get the name of an EPA approved testing agency in the city you are leaving Europe from. 
Some European shipping agencies don't do this & you will then find your vehicle impounded when you try to pick it up in the states without the test certificate.
(Note: I used E H Harms and they took care of this and they cleared customs for me in NJ)

Hope this helps.
Let me know if you have specific questions.
...

PS: Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Irish Paul said:


> Dude, that is more than childish, it is phucking stupid and dangerous here.
> 
> Keep right unless your passing. You shouldn't come here just to get your kicks by pressing your M button. Save that crap your your bs quarter mile races on you own streets.
> 
> FYI there are a lot of cars here that will piss all over your M5. You won't even have time to press your silly button.


I have seen some truly idiotic posts here, but this one takes the cake...HANDS DOWN...so what YOU are saying is that every driver on the Autobahn is childish and immature....jeez, wait until I get my M5 later this year or in early 2009...Heck, maybe I will buy me an Alpina when I get there and blow by your saki burner all day and night, pushing my M button and waving the American high sign!!!!

Finally do NOT tell me what we can or cannot do when we come there..period...unless you are a member of the Poleizi, then bug off and MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS

Irish Paul, I suggest that you immediately vacate the 'fest and join one of the little old ladies driving clubs or go to some other country where you can putter around all day...

Jeez


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

mwagner1 said:


> I have seen some truly idiotic posts here, ...


Yours ain't really any much better ... by any standard.

SCNR


----------



## cobmw (Jun 22, 2006)

einauslander:

That is a very helpful posting that you made. Thanks much. 

Can you tell me if the insurance that you buy at the ADAC is the same as the "green card" international insurance that is required to drive your own car in Europe? I think some people also refer to it as 3rd party insurance. I've been having trouble finding a American company to sell me this insurance.


----------



## einauslander (Aug 29, 2007)

cobmw said:


> einauslander:
> 
> That is a very helpful posting that you made. Thanks much.
> 
> Can you tell me if the insurance that you buy at the ADAC is the same as the "green card" international insurance that is required to drive your own car in Europe? I think some people also refer to it as 3rd party insurance. I've been having trouble finding a American company to sell me this insurance.


Das ist Stimpt Genau, that is exactly correct.

I first tried using American Companies as well - most of them offer motorcycle insurance as many folks ship their bikes and drive the Alps in the summer. Some of these firms offer the "green card" car insurance but are very expensive. I think one of them was motorcycleexpress dot com

I did more research when I was in Germany and one of the US Army guys suggested I try ADAC. They confirmed that this is a very normal request and any ADAC office can prepare and give you a "green card" insurance within 10 mins. You need to show the title and registration for the car.

The last time I used this type of insurance was in June 2006. It cost me 105Euros for one month. This ADAC insurance was underwritten by ARISA Assurances S.A. based in Luxembourg.

The insurance card was valid in the following countries: A, B, CY, CZ, D, DK, E, EST, F, FIN, GB, GR, H, I, IRL, IS, L, LT, LV, M, N, NL, P, PL, S, SK and SLO.

NOT Valid in: AL, AND, BG, BIH, HR, IL, IR, MA, MD, MK, RO, SCG, TN, TR, UA

(Don't ask me what these country codes mean!)


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

einauslander said:


> NOT Valid in: AL, AND, BG, BIH, HR, IL, IR, MA, MD, MK, RO, SCG, TN, TR, UA
> 
> (Don't ask me what these country codes mean!)


Albania, Andorra, Bulgaria, Bosnia, Croatia, Israel, Iran, Morocco, Moldova, Macedonia, Romania, Serbia, Tunisia, Turkey, Ukraine


----------



## fastm3 (Sep 1, 2006)

A question for those of you who've shipped your own cars over....I know that legally you can only keep the car in Europe for 6 months, and then you have to export it out. But, what happens if you keep the car in Europe longer than 6 months? As far as I know, you don't have to post a bond or anything like that, so whats keeping you from keeping it there longer?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

fastm3 said:


> But, what happens if you keep the car in Europe longer than 6 months? As far as I know, you don't have to post a bond or anything like that, so whats keeping you from keeping it there longer?


Punitive taxes combined with draconian fines?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

iversonm said:


> Punitive taxes combined with draconian fines?


10% import toll +19% VAT


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> 10% import toll +19% VAT


Not for used cars, though. I.e. imported cars older than six months.


----------



## fastm3 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think the taxes mentioned above are only if you want to register the car in the Europe. What I was asking about is just keeping the car in Europe longer than 6 months....with the US plates.


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

just start off your vacation couple weeks earlier and drive it over there...

that way you can also enjoy drifting on the arctic icelands.


----------



## theg (May 9, 2007)

chaz58 said:


> I second that!
> 
> Any any more details on the shipping cost? 1200 - $2000 sounds ballpark - just looking for details...


+2


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Lovesound said:


> Not for used cars, though. I.e. imported cars older than six months.


Where did you find that?

I don't agree.


----------



## einauslander (Aug 29, 2007)

> Not for used cars, though. I.e. imported cars older than six months.





fastm3 said:


> I think the taxes mentioned above are only if you want to register the car in the Europe. What I was asking about is just keeping the car in Europe longer than 6 months....with the US plates.


When I shipped my car back in 2003, I picked up the car at E H Harms facility in Breverhaven and drove down the road to the Customs house. I remember the customs officer telling me that I could keep the car in Germany for one year. After that time, if I chose to drive in Germany, I must pay taxes and register the car in Germany.

I will go thru my files and see if I can find the customs form.

Not sure if after the first year, you can "ship" the car elsewhere to a non-EU nation and then bring it back for another year.


----------



## 90%M (Apr 4, 2008)

einauslander, that is great information. I didn't know it was that easy. Thank you for the education.:thumbup:
cobmw, have fun looking at the rear view mirror.:bow:


----------



## arubenstein (Nov 26, 2010)

*Did it work out?*



cobmw said:


> Making plans to transport our M5 from the US to Europe for our six week vacation. Does anyone know the rules for license plates in Germany, Italy and adjacent countries? Can I get a temporary license plate to drive my car during our trip? Or do I even need one? I know that I will need certain papers like the title and insurance. But what about a license plate? Sure hope I don't need to contact the consulate in each country to get this info. Thanks much.


I am looking to do the same thing, and stumbled across this thread.

Did you end up doing this? Can you give me some advice on the process?

Thanks.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arubenstein said:


> I am looking to do the same thing, and stumbled across this thread.
> 
> Did you end up doing this? Can you give me some advice on the process?


I guess I have to wonder why you would want to do this as opposed to purchaisng a new car and taking delivery in Germany. Just the vagaries of the transit time are enough to make it impractical.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know how much a new M5 costs to lease, I'm guessing $1500/mo through ED. I guess you want to make a big ordeal out of this trip, but leasing a new one at a good price if it were $1500/mo, not making the second payment and getting a $1500 BMWCCA rebate if you are able to..it would cost you $6000-7500 to keep the car 6 months. 

Then if you can't get anybody to take over the lease at your heavily discounted lease rate, you could still offer them another $8000 cash and still have spent the same or less than FedEx-ing your car. 

And you would never be without your own car for any time, have to deal with any other customs/freight BS.

I'm not up to speed on M cars but if the new M5 isn't available yet then you might have to sacrifice with a 550 M Sport or an M3. I don't think it would be that bad.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> I don't know how much a new M5 costs to lease, I'm guessing $1500/mo through ED. I guess you want to make a big ordeal out of this trip, but leasing a new one at a good price if it were $1500/mo, not making the second payment and getting a $1500 BMWCCA rebate if you are able to..it would cost you $6000-7500 to keep the car 6 months.
> 
> Then if you can't get anybody to take over the lease at your heavily discounted lease rate, you could still offer them another $8000 cash and still have spent the same or less than FedEx-ing your car.
> 
> ...


The M5 hasn't come out yet (at least a year away I would guess) and a 5er Series gets $1000 from BMW CCA, not $1500.

If the car were being acquired simply for the trip, it would make more sense to purchase, not lease, as it would be far easier to sell than to dispose of a leaes.


----------



## arubenstein (Nov 26, 2010)

JSpira said:


> I guess I have to wonder why you would want to do this as opposed to purchaisng a new car and taking delivery in Germany. Just the vagaries of the transit time are enough to make it impractical.


Partly because I don't drive a BMW (I found this thread on my quest to do the same with my car, not because it's a BMW), I drive a CTS-v.

Also, partly, because I'd like to drive MY car on the 'ring.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

arubenstein said:


> Also, partly, because I'd like to drive MY car on the 'ring.


Even if you find comprehensive insurance for driving in Germany, it might be void if you have an accident on the Nordschleife. Just a thought.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

arubenstein said:


> Partly because I don't drive a BMW (I found this thread on my quest to do the same with my car, not because it's a BMW), I drive a CTS-v.
> 
> Also, partly, because I'd like to drive MY car on the 'ring.


Suggest you take the 3 days BMW CCA Norschlefe - Nubrugring School

fellow up w/ L Sega, he is heavily involved w/ that annual event.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125793


----------



## blauner (Jul 11, 2007)

cobmw said:


> boothguy:
> 
> My example may not be good for you to follow. I am a dedicated car guy. Driving is much of the joy of a European vacation for me. So I budget a major portion of my vacation money to car activities. We always go to visit car museums, factories (Ferrari and Lamborghini this trip) drive the Nurburgring and most importantly enjoy the autobahn. Throw in a couple of castles and our trip is complete.
> 
> ...


Wow. You have just become one of my idols. If you have earned it, you have the right to enjoy your money how you wish, IMO. I wouldnt mind seeing a writeup on this essentially 'hybrid' ED after you are done to see how this whole process worked out if you get the time. Sounds like a wonderful trip and experience for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arubenstein said:


> Partly because I don't drive a BMW (I found this thread on my quest to do the same with my car, not because it's a BMW), I drive a CTS-v.
> 
> Also, partly, because I'd like to drive MY car on the 'ring.


Keep in mind that the risk of damage isn't low for a TATL boat ride and that you will have more difficulty with repairs and parts in Germany (for a U.S. car) as compared to in the U.S.


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

wow this is really cool but kinda silly at the same time haha. Conspicuous consumption at its finest! Op, may i ask what you do for a living? I could go for a 6week euro vacation with an ///M ^__^


----------

